# Contact/Facebook Links Backup



## brucipher (Jul 28, 2011)

Hello everyone,

I have asked this question on other forums too, but it may just be a problem which has no real solution.

I run CM7 (which I want to say a big thank you to the slayher and everyone else who has contributed to it...it is rock solid for me!), and whenever I perform a full wipe to install a new version of CM7 for TB my contact links do not restore (such as linking my phone/google contacts to my facebook contacts). Re-linking my contacts is a time consuming process each time I do a full wipe.

Anyone have any thoughts on a solution? I know that Facebook for Sense created an entry in the contact itself, and that way if I did full wipe I did not have to re-link. Is this link data stored somewhere that it could be backed up and restored? Any other thoughts?

Thanks!


----------



## sonami (Jul 16, 2011)

If you wipe data, your going to have to do this, I don't know anyway around it

Sent from my thunderbolt using my f***King thumbs


----------



## g00s3y (Jul 12, 2011)

The name of your contact needs to be the same as their Facebook name for it to link automatically I believe.


----------



## sonami (Jul 16, 2011)

"g00s3y said:


> The name of your contact needs to be the same as their Facebook name for it to link automatically I believe.


I don't think so, it gets my mom all the time when in my phone I just have mom and her fb has her full name.

Sent from my thunderbolt using my f***King thumbs


----------



## Brandnewsimmy (Jul 25, 2011)

I always wondered the same thing. I have tried some of the contact backups in Titanium Backup but would get inconsistent results. Maybe that's updated or something I haven't tried in a while.


----------



## g00s3y (Jul 12, 2011)

sonami said:


> I don't think so, it gets my mom all the time when in my phone I just have mom and her fb has her full name.
> 
> Sent from my thunderbolt using my f***King thumbs


Ah, this is just what I did back when I had my Incredible and I couldn't get anything to connect. I went into my Google account on my PC and went to the contacts, and there changed the names to what they actually are on Facebook. Ever since then it has been automatically linking them. I figure there has to be a different way though.


----------

